# Yo-Yo Ma Plays Ennio Morricone



## Larkenfield

The great classical cellist at his best with beautiful orchestrations... passionate and emotionally moving. I have rarely heard him play with this much emotion. Very few can write such melodies with the charm of Morricone.


----------



## jazzthieve

I have this cd, being a morricone fan the Yo Yo Ma renditions work on some songs but mostly fall flat on the others. In general it's quite a boring listen if you're familiar with the originals.


----------

